# Diabetic? Here are 10 of the best and worst foods to eat



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2015)

To mark World Diabetes Day on November 14, we look at some of the best and worst foods for diabetics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Most of us take it for granted that we can eat whatever we like, although it may have an unwanted effect on our waistline. 

But diabetics have to be much more careful with what they consume, as their inability to produce any, or enough, insulin, means their blood sugar levels can become dangerously high if they eat whatever they fancy. 
However, as World Diabetes Day is marked on November 14, Diabetes UK points out that no foods are totally off-limits for diabetics – they just need to eat carefully.

http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/wellbe...he-best-and-worst-foods-to-eat-11364015933785

Not bad, although it does assume that weight is a problem for all diabetics.


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2015)

Hands off my butter! The latest research suggests the fats in dairy aren't as bad as those in meat. (Something to do with the way the chains of molecules are arranged, or more specifically the number of molecules in the chain, I think)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2015)

Robin said:


> Hands off my butter! The latest research suggests the fats in dairy aren't as bad as those in meat. (Something to do with the way the chains of molecules are arranged, or more specifically the number of molecules in the chain, I think)


Yes, I raised an eyebrow at butter!  I remember giving away the butter in my fridge to a neighbour when I got out of hospital - wouldn't do it now!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 12, 2015)

> This is a diet which is low in sugar... and includes plenty of fruit



Spot the contradiction.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 12, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I raised an eyebrow at butter!  I remember giving away the butter in my fridge to a neighbour when I got out of hospital - wouldn't do it now!


Me too! I went back to butter a year or so ago (from Olivio) and it hasn't affected my cholesterol or anything else as far as I can tell, not that I use much except in sauces and occasionally on toast.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 12, 2015)

And me - it tastes so much nicer than even the best of the rest. Hot buttery toast...mmmm...butter dripping down your fingers...oh yeah


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 12, 2015)

Ew no, not for me - I don't like greasy food, or greasy fingers - I've never eaten butter (or marg, or oil).  I don't eat any of their "worst" foods, except fruit juice for hypos.


----------

